# home gym advice



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

3 months into training,cant get to gym i do everything at home,been told that compound excercises are better for me.ive got a multi gym and db.also are wide grip lat pull downs just as good as chin ups,i also use the wide bar for doing squats.ive made differnent attachments eg rope for triceps,triangle handle for cross overs etc etc.

i know its not as good as going to a proper gym,in your opinion is it ok to train at home and reach your target

my gym as wieght of 80kg

db upto 30kg


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

*CHANGE YOUR AVATAR...IM CRAPPING MYSELF EVERYTIME I OPEN ONE OF YOUR POSTS!!!*


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

genesis said:


> *CHANGE YOUR AVATAR...IM CRAPPING MYSELF EVERYTIME I OPEN ONE OF YOUR POSTS!!!*


ok i will find a better one lol:crazy::crazy: but what about my question


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

budgie said:


> 3 months into training,cant get to gym i do everything at home,been told that compound excercises are better for me.ive got a multi gym and db.also are wide grip lat pull downs just as good as chin ups,i also use the wide bar for doing squats.ive made differnent attachments eg rope for triceps,triangle handle for cross overs etc etc.
> 
> i know its not as good as going to a proper gym,in your opinion is it ok to train at home and reach your target
> 
> ...


Ava heart mate and change your ava, nearly had an attack.

Ive built my own gym in the garage, only thing you'll find, hopefully, is that you'll soon have to buy some more plates etc etc.

Chins pullups just as good as each other, but good to have both, i just screwed a hollow 40mm pipe across one corner of the room, works great.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

budgie said:


> 3 months into training,cant get to gym i do everything at home,been told that compound excercises are better for me.ive got a multi gym and db.also are wide grip lat pull downs just as good as chin ups,i also use the wide bar for doing squats.ive made differnent attachments eg rope for triceps,triangle handle for cross overs etc etc.
> 
> i know its not as good as going to a proper gym,in your opinion is it ok to train at home and reach your target
> 
> ...


I love your avatar... leave it.. freak these chaps out... wohahahahaha!!

Anyway moving along.

The DB's will last for curls a long time, in fact I doubt you will ever reach curling 30kg's naturally.

30kg DB press is probably what you can do right now so how do you plan to work your chest in a few months? what does the machine go upto?

80kg on the home gym will probably be limited within 6months to a year depending on progress. Some exercises sooner than others.

Compound exercises a great when starting out cause more muscle are brought into play. Try incorporate as many as you can into your program.


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

i can see your point taintedsoul,and to be honest since ive had it approx 4 months i am able to put more wieght on eg, lat pull down wide grip can defo do alot more wieght.pec dec the same but doesnt hurt the next day like doing flys of an aerobic ball.i also do 3 sets of press ups strugle to do 10 on last.but i have a beautifull feeling ache the next day, i just feel good now what i mean?:crazy::crazy:

as for the futre if the wife letshoping to have a garage built[balls to the car] going to get a bench and some bigger free wieghts.

thanks budgie


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

i thought i would post again cos u like my av lol

thanks budgie :gun:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

check what i put on your other thread


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

you could buy an olympic bar and add plates as and when....

I bought an argos special bar and weights as well as bench and dumbells. You can buy extra weights for them which isn't so bad but the really heavy lifts i find are better down the gym... mindset i spose...


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

budgie said:


> ok i will find a better one lol:crazy::crazy: but what about my question


will you talk to me know lol


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

genesis said:


> *CHANGE YOUR AVATAR...IM CRAPPING MYSELF EVERYTIME I OPEN ONE OF YOUR POSTS!!!*


will you talk to me know lol


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Show me your old avatar, I wanna see it!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Newbie2k8 said:


> Show me your old avatar, I wanna see it!


Another one for the first post hall of fame  :blowme:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

oly bar and weights and a power rack. Plus a good bench

Job done. Then add stuff when you can.

I train at home, wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

If anyone i would advice against a home gym, unless you can afford the space and money to get good enough equipment.

I bought 200 quids worth of stuff and i never use it, try and get down the gym instead of being on the pc or watching tv, like i do alot lol!

It can seem really good to buy stuff for the house, but i made the mistake and i have paid for it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ Sell it on the classifieds section?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

TH&S said:


> ^^^ Sell it on the classifieds section?


or ebay as new and unused....


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Put it on classifieds, no one is interested, so i'm stuck with it.


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Another one for the first post hall of fame  :blowme:


<3 you too.


----------



## markkeatley (Dec 19, 2007)

I got commercial kit at home Power Rack, Pullleys etc. The interest free payments were half gym membership and not the 2 hour bus trip to a proper gym. as long as you have lotsa free weights home training can be great.


----------



## rexhunt (Oct 21, 2007)

I have just started to train at home. This biggest thing is dont get distracted.

Try to get the mentality that you get when your in the gym.

You do it for a reason. Rather than finding a reason not to do it.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Training at home is the best....

Kettlebells, kegs, sandbags, you name it and all cheap as chips & easy to store in backyard or shed..

Don`t need any of this fancy homegym equipment plenty of other stuff to choose from or buy second hand out of the papers or markets...


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

rexhunt said:


> I have just started to train at home. This biggest thing is dont get distracted.
> 
> Try to get the mentality that you get when your in the gym.
> 
> You do it for a reason. Rather than finding a reason not to do it.


spot on there m8 ditraction,change music,get a drink and who is phil mitchell fighting know lol

concentration and dedication im aiming for come newyear

not a fisherman by any chance rexhunt


----------

